# If you're buying Tomy sets to get just the right track for your design



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're designing a track, especially a big one, and you're buying Tomy sets to get nice new track to work with, which sets do you buy to get the right amount of all the different pieces in your design? 

I made a quick spreadsheet to help me solve that problem. Maybe it'll help someone else, too.

It lists several of the readily available Tomy sets and the amount of each type of track (18"R curve, chicane, etc.) in that set. Then it has a column to plug in what Tracker2000 or your napkin says need in order to build your track. The track sections are in the same order as T2K uses, so you can just cut and paste into this column from T2K for any given design.

Then simply plug in the number of each type of set you think you need to buy and it'll tell you where you're short certain pieces (like 15" curves which don't appear in many sets) and where you'll have extras (so you know you'll end up with 65 extra 9" 1/4 curves!). 

Where you're short, it also has typical prices for individual sections and totals what it'll cost to buy those outside of a set. I found being short a few 18R curves and 15"straights quickly added up to where it was smarter for me to buy an extra Long Beach set, esp. considering the cars. 

Anyway, it's simple and rough and clearly not made pretty for general usage, but I'm sharing it bcs it's pretty functional and could save someone some time and/or money or at least it could inform decisions on what size track fits in your budget.

Hope it helps. 

Rob


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

You put some time and thought into this. Hope it helps somebody. Just thought you should get a :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Very Nice...this will save track designers & builders a lot of time :thumbsup::thumbsup:

PS - Where did you get a key for Tracker 2000?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I did something similar but much more basic when I was gathering Tomy track. It is a great idea.

A couple of things I learned along the way:

Consider the value of cars included in the sets conserativitly. I pratically gave away new in the bags G-Plus cars that came with the Super International set. I think the value of a set purchase for the track is greater if you run the cars that come in the set.

Avoid using Tomy 15" straights. Few of the one's I've gotten are actually straight. Most of them are also bowed. The slight curveature/warpage makes laying them side by side for a 4-lane layout a real chore. I've asked, but no one has reported if the Auto World 15" straights are any better.

AFX is moving the set cars to the Mega-G chassis. There are a couple of discontinued sets replaced with Mega-G cars already, but the Super International set is not one of them at this time.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My crappy pc won't open that file.:freak: Can someone copy it and post it here in this thread?

Thanks Joe.:thumbsup:


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice work! I think I'll buy a Long Beach just because it only has 1 9" curve. The lack of 15" curves in the sets surprises me, I figured there would be a few but none at all was not expected. Very helpful info.

Thanks, Walt


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great input as usual, guys. Thanks.

Bob - I couldn't find a way to contact the author or contribute, but this was posted on another forum and it worked. Include all the special characters:
Serial: 10000028 Name: lungenkrebz//[tca2k] Code: HTYWSXZIEXOICOZTLIKY33756

Joe - You need MS Excel to read it as it, but I'll try to save it as HTML and post it. Never did it before, but it should be easy to do and repost. Then any browser should open it.

Walt - 15" curves are tough! I use a ton of 'em outside 12's and inside 18's. They're sold out many places, too, incl afxracing.com. Luckily, my local hobby shop had 'em and at a good price. 

Just a thought, but they might be used as a marketing gauge. Every 15" curve sold means someone is currently building a track that goes beyond what most sets offer. If that's 3% of set (unit) sales, that kinda says 3% are probably hopelessly addicted, and probably building 4, 6 or more lane tracks.

twolff - Excellent points. I too have trouble with the 15" straights. Some just won't mate up properly with other 15" straights. They don't mate perfectly square so the straight has either a sudden 4 degree turn to the left or it's straight and there's a huge gap on one side of the connection. Those ones also seem to be made of a shinier, blacker, oilier plastic. Weird.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spreadsheet version in HTML*

Joe,

This version should open right up on your PC like any other web page. It's not interactive in this mode, but it should display fine.

Best,
Rob

Oops. Web pages (HTML files) are not a supported type of file that can be attached.

I'll put it in .pdf and add it in a minute. That's gotta work.

OK - it worked.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Bob - I couldn't find a way to contact the author or contribute, but this was posted on another forum and it worked. Include all the special characters:
> Serial: 10000028 Name: lungenkrebz//[tca2k] Code: HTYWSXZIEXOICOZTLIKY33756


Thanks so much! That did the trick :woohoo:



Rolls said:


> Joe - You need MS Excel to read it as it, but I'll try to save it as HTML and post it. Never did it before, but it should be easy to do and repost. Then any browser should open it.


If you don't have MS Excel, you can download Open Office at http://www.openoffice.org/

Open Office is free and, I believe, can read and write MS Excel files :thumbsup:


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Where can I find a copy of Tracker 2000? I had it on a old computer that no longer works.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

twolff said:


> AFX is moving the set cars to the Mega-G chassis. There are a couple of discontinued sets replaced with Mega-G cars already, but the Super International set is not one of them at this time.


Wahoo reported in another thread or board that the Super International set is also being moved to the Mega-G chassis cars.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

twolff said:


> Wahoo reported in another thread or board that the Super International set is also being moved to the Mega-G chassis cars.


Before my recent track buying binge, I did some inquiring and I learned that Mega-G chassis is indeed in the plans for the updated release. Watch for the new part # to replace 9939 with something like 71xxx. I just couldn't wait!

I hope it has the gray guardrails, too!

Rolls


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

But I wonder if your kids would prefer gray guard rails over the orange ones?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

twolff said:


> Consider the value of cars included in the sets conserativitly. I pratically gave away new in the bags G-Plus cars that came with the Super International set. I think the value of a set purchase for the track is greater if you run the cars that come in the set.
> 
> Avoid using Tomy 15" straights. Few of the one's I've gotten are actually straight. Most of them are also bowed. The slight curveature/warpage makes laying them side by side for a 4-lane layout a real chore. I've asked, but no one has reported if the Auto World 15" straights are any better.


I would agree with both points. When I built my Tuckaway I bought the International set and planned on selling the 4 Super G+ cars since I already owned them. I put them on ebay with starting bids of $9.99 and did not get a single offer.

When I built Marion County Raceway, I pulled my hair out messing with the warped 15" straights, plus the hump in the middle. With a 24 foot 8 lane track, that is a lot of straights. I am still buying individual pieces as I find them because they are less warped than what I have. I may have to get some AW and give it a try.

Gary 
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Gray rails hailed by gray-haired demographic to which I belong!*



TK Solver said:


> But I wonder if your kids would prefer gray guard rails over the orange ones?


I hope kids were not the segment the good folks at Racemasters were targeting with the gray guardrails, because their input on guardrails is "purple stripes and explode on impact."

In our shack and on this track, some decisions are owned by the kids entirely while in others, their input is a factor, but the actual decision is Dad's. They're actually showing signs of understanding that distinction, which is the most amazing thing to me. Anyway, it's why we do have criss-crosses, but don't have loops or intersections.

I think their landscape ideas might be a little frightening. But I've noticed that they do at their age have a tremendous capacity to change. Their driving skills are improving at a remarkable rate and they're quickly learning to tweak original AFX chassis. They've become pretty good ambassadors for slot racing at their elementary and middle schools, too. 

We're having fun. And we've been blown away by the consistently helpful and positive input and guidance we get from the diverse experts on this forum. And I'm happy the track is getting used and abused on the table now and not back in the box (err.. boxes, now!) in storage in the garage. Thanks!!!

Rolls


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

If the track is warped the manufacture will replace it.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

aelancaster said:


> Where can I find a copy of Tracker 2000? I had it on a old computer that no longer works.


You can download it from http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/archive/TRACKER2000.ZIP

Bob B.


----------

